# Reflective pack cover?



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I commute in the dark, rainy pacNW, and, I'll confess -- it is getting scary. Big windstorms knocked piles of debris into shoulders and bike lanes, leaving me in the main lane this morning.

I have blinkies, and reflective cuff bracelets, but my pack is a dark color.

I was thinking, does someone make a decent high-vis pack cover that distributes in the US? I found Respros online -- that looks like what I am looking for. I suppose I could order that from the UK, but would rather find a local, or at least stateside, one.

Any ideas?

Looked at REI, but it is all hiking stuff, thin, packable, not especially visible.


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

Try this.
http://www.adventurecycling.org/store/index.cfm/product/181_24/cyclists-safety-triangle.cfm


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Wrap a Nathan's vest around it. Or sew some of this on.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...cm_ite=1719651?ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=1719651


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt..._SEQ_104392080?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Go camo. They can't hit you if they can't see you. 

Seriously though. Mod some stuff and put some of that reflective tape on your seat stays and helmet: http://www.identi-tape.com/sew-on.html


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*not just tape...*

Srsly. Is this that hard? I'd think it'd be common. Hmph.

This is what I want...

http://www.petracycles.co.uk/produc...urrency=USD&products_id=10570&source=googleus


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm lazy and just wrap a reflective belt around my bag.. hey, the belt finally came in handy.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

some of the REI ones are bright colors, and the Cabela item that Creak linked is blaze orange. The night visibility of the Respro is from the tape, which you can add yourself, as much as you want.

This reflective tape is very bright, and very durable for outdoor use on flexible materials. It's what the Coast Guard approves for life vests, etc.,
http://www.identi-tape.com/solas.html
I commute year-round, and the ride home is in the dark all winter. I've got lots of this tape on panniers, fannypack, back of my shoes, back of my jacket, stripes on jacket sleeves, patches on gloves -- probably some more places, too.

BTW, it may be uncommon because most bike commuters (at least around here) don't use backpacks. Personally, I dislike having significant weight on my shoulders or upper back when riding. So personal items go in a fannypack, while heavier loads are in panniers.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

ezdoesit said:


> Try this.
> http://www.adventurecycling.org/store/index.cfm/product/181_24/cyclists-safety-triangle.cfm


My backpack (which gets used infrequently- I've been using a pannier more these days) has one of these attached to the bottom sot hat it hangs vertically when I'm riding. That and ankle reflective bands (in addition to my abundant rear lighting) makes me pretty visible from behind.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Plus eleventy on the triangle.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

The triangle. Go Simple.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

ezdoesit said:


> Try this.
> http://www.adventurecycling.org/store/index.cfm/product/181_24/cyclists-safety-triangle.cfm


You can get a slightly smaller runner's version from shops such as REI (although they don't currently catalog it). I have both belt versions, and a couple of the smaller triangles that attach to seat rails, so that each bike has a triangle, and I'll wear the larger one when touring, or if I'm out in less than clear, cloudless conditions.

You can see how the large ACA triangle looks when tied onto the back of my loaded Surly LHT in this photo. (You can just barely see the smaller, saddle mounted one due to the sleeping bag, tent and thermarest pad on the rear rack). The seat mounted triangle is 7 inches on each side.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*thanks, but ...*

Interesting -- so a cover of Respro's sort isn't something anyone has seen?

I like the idea of both the reflective and the visibility, plus the added weather-resistance. My packs are "waterproof," but that still does not stop a little bit of moisture incursions in PNW winter deluges.

I saw a rider with one much like this -- perhaps they ordered it from a UK site? -- and, wow, was he visible.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I bought one of the Nathan reflective belts and cut long strips of the reflective material, then safety-pinned these strips to the bottom portion of my pack and pack cover.

Also, put as much reflective tape on the back of your helmet as you can.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Is the triangle use in Europe and the UK too?


----------

